# new pics



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Onyx and Lily update! They are the loves of my life, naturally, and cuter than ever. Lily has lost a little weight, but still has a long way to go. They are still not friends, which is disappointing to me. They both antagonize each other, but in general, Onyx seems to be the aggressor the majority of the time. Sometimes they seem almost friendly, but it never lasts long. Maybe some day we'll have peace lol.


----------



## smoda61 (Oct 4, 2017)

Fun pictures and it looks to me like they are sleeping near each other. That is an accomplishment.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Yes haha sometimes I can get them to both sleep on the bed with me. Usually Onyx won't let that happen, though. He is a bit jealous of me paying attention to Lily sometimes.


----------



## MandMMom (Sep 12, 2017)

beautiful kitties.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lily is beautiful, and her face is remarkably symmetrical for a calico!
\


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

how friendly towards humans are these 2?


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

amy22 said:


> Lily is beautiful, and her face is remarkably symmetrical for a calico!
> \


Thank you!! Yes, she does have a rather perfect little mask! It's amazing to me how many colors and patterns are in her fur. Her orange patches are striped and her black patches are flecked with orange and gold and white. I have always wanted a calico!


ndiniz said:


> how friendly towards humans are these 2?


They are both exceptionally friendly to people once they have time to get acquainted with them. Onyx is the more shy of the two, but overall he is gentler and better behaved. He will not bite or scratch. Lily is more outgoing, but if you do something she didn't like, she not afraid to bite.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Onyx1250 said:


> I have always wanted a calico!


Calicos and tortoise are fabulous, as I can attest.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

both so beautiful! and them sleeping next to each other is totally awesome!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're beautiful! And I agree with the others, the fact that they're on the same bed is already something! 

In the 13 years that Margaux and Celia lived together, I have about a handful of pics where the two of them are close enough to each other to fit in the same frame, lol. No real fighting, but they were definitely not buddies. 

And wow, your two are amazingly laid-back judging from your ability to get them to wear cute funny hats!


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Aw thank you! I'm not sure my two will ever be friends, but I'm still holding out hope haha. They are fairly laid back, although getting the pics with the Christmas hats took a while and a lot of treats hahaha. The candy cane antlers have since become a toy for Lily. She hoards them in the bathroom with the rest of her toy stash. ?


----------

